# Epson Printers



## Apparel Worx (Jul 28, 2015)

I am looking in to the Epson printer line in order to print films. I use Corel and have simple seps. If I purchase an Epson 1400, do I just need to buy the black ink? I see all these combo packages but they are so expensive. I am confused, am I missing something? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

You'll be suprizes at how good the 1400 will work with the Epson color ink that comes with it. Print your black seps set on color. adjust cmyk to 100% each. Their ink has UV blocker in it so even if it doesn't print totally opaque, you will have 4 coats of UV. I'd try burning you first try, even if it looks rather translucent. You can switch inks later after more research, but you'll be fine with the ink that comes in the box.


----------

